
Should you choose NPM or yarn? - sveingjoby
https://javascript.christmas/2019/10
======
selbekk
Yarn wins by default because their API lets me write "yarn do-my-thing"
instead of "npm run do-my-thing", and it's still quicker.

Totally agree with the author that NPM has become a much better alternative
than it was though. And now, with Github releasing their own package
repository, we might see even more improvements.

